# bearded dragon not basking



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

as stated above i'm having problems with my bearded dragon, until friday he had been living i a 3' x'2' x 2'f viv as a temporary measure as he was only a baby when we got him, we got him his permanent 4' x 2' 2ft and assembled it and sorted it out and put him in it on friday, but since then he's not been behaving normally, he hasn't been basking but spending all his time at the cool end and hasnt been eating, he is in the middle of a shed which could explain things but i'm beginning to get really worried about him, i found him under his wooden bridge earlier cold as ice and practically asleep, he went really dark a swell which i know they do when they become cold, i removed it out of their because he wouldn't be getting his UV our heat, and i moved him under his basking spot, but after his hide was put in their he went right back under it, he never did this in his old viv and i don't know whats causing it

can anyone help because i dont know what else i can do or if its a serious problem.

his temps are 103 under his basking spot, 90 ambient air temp around hot side, 86 cool side, temperatures were recorded using an infrared temperature gun, and he has a 100w bulb in their, been having some problems with the thermostat keep turning the temps down really low, cant seem to maintain the temps

here are some pictures of his setup



















any help would be greatly apreciated
:2thumb:


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

if its any concelation, mines doing exactly the same.

Sean


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Try swapping the wood for a lump of sandstone - from the way he's lifting his toes up in the second photo the surface temperature is too hot for him. Something like sandstone tends to have better thermal properties than wood - it lets them get close enough to the light to get warm enough, but without frying their feet in the process!

I'd also look at taking most of the decor out for the time being - keep it nice and simple whilst he gets used to having a larger cage and figures out where things are etc.


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you,

thats a really good idea, i never really knew why he lifted his toes up like that, but tit makes a lot of sence and i'll sort it out strait away, i'll empty the viv in the morning and let him adjust slowly and hopefully he'll be a happier for it, :2thumb:


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

SeanEK4 said:


> if its any concelation, mines doing exactly the same.
> 
> Sean


Mine is also doing the same! I've been worried about him for awhile, but every time i go to take him to the vets, he perks up! I though maybe he was brumating but he is only 4 months old! Today he ate 7 locusts and 5 waxworms but still isnt basking!? Beardie Strike?


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

i agree with putting some sort of slate or some thing alone those lines under instead of the wood could also drop the temp a little bit and see if that helps at all as the rock will heat up alot more then the wood aswell


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

so will changing the wood to a rock effect the basking temp alot? how will i ensure i'm getting a proper reading off the rock? will the temp read like normal or will i have to put something over the rock to get a accurate reading? if that makes any sense


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

just put the thermometer probe on the basking rock


----------



## hutch (Nov 10, 2009)

Is there any milage in putting a shield around that bulb?... I had issues maintaining temps and stat issues.... popped a black shade / shield around my 120watt bulb and it focused the heat down onto the basking site instead of instantly rising from the bulb and heating the viv..... just a thought as it has all worked great since, actually had to turn the stat down after that and my 5mo beardie holmes lost his belly stress lines and basks all the time now


----------

